# Coby remote codes?



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

We have a Coby undercounter TV/DVD combo in our kitchen with a DirecTiVo attached. Does anyone know which remote code(s) (if any) will control it?

This the specific model we have: http://www.amazon.com/Coby-KTFDVD10...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244124207&sr=8-1


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I doubt there is a code, but try codes 0142 or 0126.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Edmund said:


> I doubt there is a code, but try codes 0142 or 0126.


Since you are the remote Guru, do you know of a code on the DirecTV RC32 remote for a Philips Soundbar HTS8100?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Edmund said:


> I doubt there is a code, but try codes 0142 or 0126.


I forgot all about this until tonight and unfortunately neither of those work. Thanks, though.

Any other ideas?


----------

